# 38 days in flowering , white hairs but no buds.. whats wrong



## Tundra (Jun 22, 2010)

i see no buds just white hairs and some of them are turning brown you know why that is? and what would be the reason of slow blooming?
i started giving it big bloom.
im growing on bubbleponics. i got them on 2 cfl lights
one is a 7000 LUMEN~500w13" it is full spectrum 5000k
it is the biggest cfl avail. don;t really know how many watts it really is sense its cfl . i think its 105 watts
and the other one is a 6500K Spectrum
200 WaTTS oF PoWeR OuTPuT 

from seed veg for 8 weeks 
and its been on flowering, for 37 days, it looks small for 6 weeks if you ask me,
months till harvest is 9-11 weeks, blue mystic
you think i should cut of fan leaves that are blockin the light and some bud sites?

on one of my plant i see brown hairs you know why that is? and it dont even have the bud yet,

must be a slow bloomer.
i got em on cfl lights , they must not be gettin enuff light 

heres some pics.
the roots are kind of tan color. i dont know it its root rot. or they look like that cus of the nutes.
well let me know what up


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 22, 2010)

Im guessing that your talking about the CFL's equivilent wattage, not the actual wattage? Cos 700w (actual watts) of CFL would be more than enough for a few plants,it'd grow SAVAGE buds!

(EDIT: And the actual buds themselves only really put on weight and become "buds" at 60-75% of flowering is up.)

(EDIT2: Im baked, sorry! Dont cut fan leaves off, think of them as the solar panels for the plant and have you been monitoring pH, PPM, etc?)


----------



## jjbt420 (Jun 22, 2010)

not enough light my friend... and since you are running cfl's they should be REALLLLLY close to your plant


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 22, 2010)

more light, 2700k spectrum. try that and see. are you giving bloom nutes now?


----------



## krozone (Jun 22, 2010)

darkdestruction420 said:


> more light, 2700k spectrum. try that and see. are you giving bloom nutes now?


I agree 100% My Blue Mystic has flowered just a tad less then yours and is "Swole". Nice and Thick, CFL grow as well. 
Change your lighting a per DarkD 

Good luck!


----------



## Tundra (Jun 22, 2010)

yes im giving it big bloom, in 2 days ill change the water, and the lights are right on top of the plants, it burnt one of the fan leaves thats why im askin if i cut it off.
so big bloom is not good nutes?
i herd its dont work if its not mixed with tiger bloom, and i dont got tiger bloom, i was thinkin on getting kush master advance nutes flowering a and b.
and i havent been checkin the ph level , i dont got a ph tester,
how long it take for your blue mystic to get swole and what lights you be using?


----------



## Tundra (Jun 22, 2010)

what nutes you give your blue mystic? cus on day 17 you got buds, im on week 6 and i jsut see white hairs no buds.
why is that?
what can i do to make them get swole like yours?


----------



## Tundra (Jun 22, 2010)

i must be doing something wrong cus yours at 31 days look almost ready. mine look like yours did in 10 days. but its on week 6 sense i changed it to 12/12.
i veg for 2 months, and if i put more light it be 100 degrees in there.
i be getting some brown hairs on some and i dont get it, cus theirs no bud yet on it, just pistils i can see one is starting to form, but its almost like its on slow motion.


----------



## mikehod (Jun 22, 2010)

yeah you should change your spectrum and the price of those bulbs coulda prolly got tou a 150 hps if your mechanical at all lowes has 70 hps street light for 40 bux 2 off those or 1 100 hps for 60 bux would be better or dchydro.com got a 150 sun system 66bux


----------



## mikehod (Jun 22, 2010)

or if you wanna stay cfl id go for those 65w<--(actual watt) 300w equivs they got at lowes and home depot 15bux each there 2700k 4600l but again the 70 hps puts out 6400l and remote ballasted would be cooler


----------



## Tundra (Jun 22, 2010)

i got a hps light but no ballast, those things are pricy, and my electricity bill is high as it is imagine if i used hps/ plus the room is small it would get too hot.


----------



## Harrekin (Jun 23, 2010)

The 200w CFLs are ridiculously good if you keep them right on top of the plants...they can grow good plants, just few of them.


----------



## lopezri (Jun 23, 2010)

Sounds like you have the wrong spectrum of light. First off, you really should have at least a 100W equivalent per plant. Using 2 100W equivalents per plant is better. Remember that CFL's do get warm, but not nearly as warm as HPS or MH. If you're concerned about electricity consumption and cost of cooling, then CFL's are the best way to go. You HAVE to make sure you have the right spectrum though. During the vegetative state, they need the Blue Spectrum CFL's, those will be the "daylight" bulbs. During the flowering stage, the plants need the Red Spectrum CFL's, those will be the "soft white" bulbs. Avoid the other spectrums. I remember when I was first getting my CFL's from Home Depot and Lowe's, they had a strange third kind of bulb that had another spectrum. I don't remember what it was now, but it cancelled out the red and blue spectrums, so it would basically just be on above the plants doing nothing. Don't go with those green or gardening bulbs either. Those won't help with flowering. They sure do make your plants look nice and healthy though. Don't be fooled. . . it's just because the bulbs give off a green hue so your plants look nice and green.

Sounds like you're chugging along though. Just make sure there is plenty of lighting, plenty of cooling, a decent humidity, and the proper spectrum. Oh, one other tip I had learned earlier too. . . it does help to throw in a blue spectrum bulb with your flowering bulbs, just make sure you move it around from day to day. The plants like the red spectrum for flowering, but the one blue spectrum bulb will help to keep your foilage healthy during the flowering stage. Those leaves still need some blue spectrum to absorb so they can continue to provide a bit of energy to the plant to keep her going with flowering. It's kind of like giving a pregnant woman pre-natal vitamins.


----------



## lopezri (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh, there is a CFL sub forum under Indoor Gardening as well. You might want to check that out. It was a wealth of knowledge for me when I first started to tinker around with growing.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 23, 2010)

You should get a meter and test your ph, you dont ph the water you use right now? or am i misunderstanding. If your ph is not in range it really limits the plants ability to uptake nutes and such.What is your temps at?


----------



## Tundra (Jun 24, 2010)

my temps are around 85-90 cus the big cfl, well its the biggest one you can get that will fit in the regular socket , but it gets pretty hot, if i touch it on accident its pretty hot, now i got the fan blowin at the buds sites, before it was blowin at the bottom of the main stem, today i changed the water i put less nutes i gaved it shultz plant food and big bloom. but when will the buds start to swole up?
i dont want to put the cfls too close to the plant that will burn the pistils, and i havent checked the ph levels of water ever sense i started to grow,
its been 2 months and 6 weeks of flowering.


----------



## lopezri (Jun 24, 2010)

Just get a PH test kit. You don't need to have a test meter if you're growing in DWC. You can just test the water after you've added the nutes, then adjust from there. I think it is an invaluable tool to have (that being the ability to test your water with a PH test kit as opposed to a meter). Meters are nice but they're damn expensive. It's cheaper to get a test kit from your local hydro shop, internet, or even some simple strips from a pool supply store. Knowing how to test the 'ole fashioned way is the foundation to understanding your plants and their environment. It takes practice but I'll bet by the time your next grow comes 'round, you'll have a much better understanding of your plants. It takes more time but it makes the whole growing process a lot more fun and interesting. And, you'll appreciate all the precious time you put into your grow so much more when you get to smoke some great buds, that YOU grew all by yourself.


----------



## Tundra (Jun 24, 2010)

yea well actually this is my second grow, my first grow was shit, i grew them in soil, i told the guy at the store to give me organic soil and what u know he gives me some soil with bark in it, well i used it sense thats all i had, and 2 months later my plants barely on the seond node, they was growing slow if any, they eventually died, but nirvana sense the same order twice, so i grew the rest in DWC and thats what works for me, well i be looking at other blue mystics grows and like at day 30 flowering theres buds are huge, and im on week 6 and thats what i got. isnt that something, when will the buds start to get swole? i got the plants on top of them by a couple inches cus the biggest one gets hot and it started to burn off the fan leaves.
im not sure if its growing slow or if its fine, sense this is my fist real grow, well first time i ever flowered. well on m next grow i wont plant all 5 seeds at once, cus one of the plants took over all the space when i topped it, lol i topped it thinking it wont get too tall and its getting pretty tall for an indica.

what can you tell me about LST growing? will that method give me more buds?
well let me know what i can do to make this babies swole up.

get at me 
thanks


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 24, 2010)

How often are you changing the nutes? I grew BM by DWC last year & found that changing the nutes reservoir at least every two days no matter how much or little they had drunk helped the plant alot.. Your roots look a little brown too they don't look very healthy?


----------



## Tundra (Jun 24, 2010)

i change the nutes every week , and about the roots, i wouldnt know cus the plants that got left behind and werent getting any light and died and i didnt removed thwm till i thought about it, well i didnt want to move the roots but then i notived they was turning brown and some slimy stuff so i removed them, hopefully it didnt damage all the roots, well if the roots are supose to look white like they did when i was veg, then no they are not.
how long it take for your BM buds to swole up? i see a bucnh of pistils but no bud really..
so my roots dont look healthy?

and what nutes did you give your BM is did you flower it for 11 weeks?
mine are on week 6 and shouldnt they be bigger/
starting to get worried cus they are not getting swole


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 24, 2010)

Tundra said:


> i change the nutes every week , and about the roots, i wouldnt know cus the plants that got left behind and werent getting any light and died and i didnt removed thwm till i thought about it, well i didnt want to move the roots but then i notived they was turning brown and some slimy stuff so i removed them, hopefully it didnt damage all the roots, well if the roots are supose to look white like they did when i was veg, then no they are not.
> how long it take for your BM buds to swole up? i see a bucnh of pistils but no bud really..
> so my roots dont look healthy?
> 
> ...


I think the roots are the root of your problem (no pun intended) I change my nutes every two days as you will run into probs like root rot which you may have already had if you are talking about 'slimey' roots.. I had this problem once & I rinsed of the damaged roots under a tap, (the old dead roots just fall off) so I was left with roots that were still salvageable, then give them fresh water & nutes, make sure you change the reservoir every two 2-3 days max..

Do you have a airstone in the reservoir too? If not, I highly recommend one

I gave my BM 'Ferro' nutes which are tailored made for my water (It's a Dutch nute) you can buy over the net..very good results with this stuff! http://www.acorn-wholesale.co.uk/newsite/ferro.htm

I flowered mine for 8-9 weeks & I had big swollen buds after about 5-6 weeks, they put on a lot of extra weight in the last two weeks though..


----------



## Tundra (Jun 24, 2010)

edsthreads said:


> I think the roots are the root of your problem (no pun intended) I change my nutes every two days as you will run into probs like root rot which you may have already had if you are talking about 'slimey' roots.. I had this problem once & I rinsed of the damaged roots under a tap, (the old dead roots just fall off) so I was left with roots that were still salvageable, then give them fresh water & nutes, make sure you change the reservoir every two 2-3 days max..
> 
> Do you have a airstone in the reservoir too? If not, I highly recommend one
> 
> ...





yea i got an 6" airstone, and i got a dripper too i turn it on when i turn on the lights. but i might be using the wrong lights cus i should see some swole buds by now. the roots got a tan color but no slimy stuff, the ones that did were the 2 dead plants i removed them wheni relized it, maybe light is getting in and thats why they turning brown. 
how much is the Ferro nutes?

lucky you got big swole buds at 6 weeks, , im on week 6 and i just see pistils, but no buds,
and alot of leaves be blockin some budsites but i as told not to cut any leaves off . and some of the pistils are tunring redish brown.

ooooh no i was doing some reading and i came across hermies, hopefully i dont got that, cus i check my plant everyday, and some of them pistils are turning brown, or red, thats a preflower that its a sign of hermies, but i just see pistils, i dont seed any pollens.

i seen growers put pences around the plant. what does that do?
does it train it like will you get more budds like that?

oh damn my blunt turned off my homeboy hookd me up, cant wait till i smoke my own, ifthe buds even swell up,
but i don't see it turning blue either, did yours turn blue?
who ever gets at me i really do appreciate the knowledge
on my next grow ill have better nutes and a ph tester cus really i dont know the ph level, when i was on veg. i would use rain water when it rained, but mostly tap water, but i thought the plant food would get it even out.

maybe i just got's to wait, i mean ill waie, but thing is i see all these plants on week 6 and they all swole up, and on mines i just see the pistils and one gots a lil bud but very lil'.


----------



## edsthreads (Jun 24, 2010)

Tundra said:


> yea i got an 6" airstone, and i got a dripper too i turn it on when i turn on the lights. but i might be using the wrong lights cus i should see some swole buds by now. the roots got a tan color but no slimy stuff, the ones that did were the 2 dead plants i removed them wheni relized it, maybe light is getting in and thats why they turning brown.
> how much is the Ferro nutes?
> 
> lucky you got big swole buds at 6 weeks, , im on week 6 and i just see pistils, but no buds,
> and alot of leaves be blockin some budsites but i as told not to cut any leaves off . and some of the pistils are tunring redish brown.


I would personally start again & make some hash out of what you have.. that's what I would do anyway.. no point wasting leccy on a plant that's pretty stressed out..or not gonna yield well.. It may just be bad genetics, poor lighting, light leaks into the res, or a mixture of all the above!... start a fresh if you can mate..You have to keep on top of DWC grows, if you don't monitor them closely they can give you allsorts of probs & quickly too

The Ferro nutes are about 20 quid for the A+B which you use for the whole cycle (just adjust the amount you give for the stage of growth they are at)


----------



## shannonball (Jun 24, 2010)

i think you need stronger lightening. i'm not familar with that strain, but the leaves look like a sativa and they can take 12-15 weeks, again depending on the strain. you might just be a little early yet.


----------



## Tundra (Jun 24, 2010)

shannonball said:


> i think you need stronger lightening. i'm not familar with that strain, but the leaves look like a sativa and they can take 12-15 weeks, again depending on the strain. you might just be a little early yet.


 i thought it might be sativa cus it got pretty tall, but it was bushy that was before leaves started fallin off, and alot of them was dying maybe cus they wasnt getting enuff light,
yea i might need more light but right now its on 90 degrees. if i had more light it will get too hot in there . but it says Blue mystic is Indica, i think i just veg too long, i veg for 2 months.
but i notice alot pitals turning brown or red.
what lights you got?
w


----------



## Tundra (Jun 24, 2010)

but i still got 5 weeks left, it says 9-11 weeks flowering.
and i dont got no more seeds to start over. and they expensive


----------



## krozone (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey bud, sorry for taking so long to get back to you. 

I have a total of 6 42W CFL's 2700k & 4600K spectrum. That coupled with the lights from my AeroGarden (CFL), Distilled water only, 1 TSp of Food Per gallon of Distilled water. 
Vegged 24/7, Flower 12/12

The Strain may also be a factor. Nirvana's Blue Mystic is typically short and compact. This may attribute to the "swolenss" of the buds in relation to yours. 

I do not add anything to my Bloom (Flowering Nute). Nor did I add to the Veg Nute. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tundra (Jun 24, 2010)

krozone said:


> Hey bud, sorry for taking so long to get back to you.
> 
> I have a total of 6 42W CFL's 2700k & 4600K spectrum. That coupled with the lights from my AeroGarden (CFL), Distilled water only, 1 TSp of Food Per gallon of Distilled water.
> Vegged 24/7, Flower 12/12
> ...


yea i checked out you grow journal for BM and at 30 days of flowering and your buds are looking about done, how is that, im passed that and i barely got any buds on mine. and for lights i got
a 7000 lumen 500 w13" Biggest and best CFL bulb growth+bloom in 1 full spectrum
105 watts used but output is 420-500 watts.
5000k full spectrum

and the other one might not be for bloom, 
its a 6500 spectrum 200 watt output
and i got a 23 watt one, that one isnt blue , 
i know i need to get a 2700k spectrum, maybe thats i really not getting any buds.
but if i get new nutes i cant get the light.

well im bout to get the fuse lit
*
*

*
*


----------



## youngyellow85 (Nov 26, 2012)

hey guys rookie here just gotta question i had a vegg and it was time to move it (kinda route bound) then i moved it to a 16 gal bucket and it took off but. my question is do i have to flush it with more water now that is in a new bucket (never use nutes once in 16 gal .) and only thing i use was molasses and guano 1-10-1 what do you think guys


----------



## VX420 (Nov 26, 2012)

Simple 6500 is wrong you need 2700k, just change CLFs and grow on. next time you know Veg 6.5 (ish) and Flower 2.5 (ish)


----------



## Gibb (Nov 27, 2012)

Yep, wrong spectrum, it's that simple. You have the wrong lights. You're trying to flower with veg lights. "Full spectrum" don't mean diddly.


----------



## ounevinsmoke (Nov 28, 2012)

bad genetics of that Pheno... You could grow good huge buds under damn near any light with great genetics. I would look for a better plant before I start switching everything up if I were you...


----------



## kushnotbush (Nov 29, 2012)

Wow, answers all over the place here. You need to light proof your res and focus the lights closer to the plants. You should also add a stronger fan and blow it at the light to keep the heat moving around the bulb. As the heat stays stagnant around the bulb it builds up and this makes it worse. Changing your spectrum may help as well but you need to get the basics of hydro down first. Make sure in anything you run hydro that there is never light touching water and your reservoirs are indeed light tight. You can take a flashlight and hold it to the res and if you can see any light on the other side it's not good. Also your fine with running nutes for a week or two even, as long as your monitoring your ppm's and pH. Otherwise changing it weekly is best, every two days is insane IMO. You would waste nutes to the point that it won't even be worth growing after your expenses. You should also manage the water temperature in your reservoir, 68 is ideal and anything above 74 is looking for root rot. If you have to keep it below 68 with frozen water bottles in your res make sure your not below 60 or so. You also add stress when you go above or below the temps too far. A good way to control temps is to use a cooler as a res. 

Remember two things when using CFL's for lighting, they do not penetrate into the canopy very far and are better purposed with many smaller bulbs spread over the plant than one large bulb concentrated over the top. If you want to run flouro's I would look into T5's or T8's because they run cool and if your run a plant in a scrog or flat they produce well. Learning the basics of hydro will do you well as it seems your doing okay for having a lack of equipment and experience.
Cool water, no light, balanced environment in DWC grows big buds!
KnB


----------



## kushnotbush (Nov 29, 2012)

One more thing that no one addressed is the brown pistils, this is most likely heat stress that is causing this. Good luck with your grow!
KnB


----------



## ganja pharma (Dec 13, 2012)

Insufficient quantity of CFL's in the wrong spectrum is the problem. More lights, preferably on 'Y' connectors, in the 2700k range ought to do it. I used atleast 10 lights on a 6 plant bubbleponic setup and I got DECENT results, I feet like I should have had more lights going...

As for brown pistols it is likely just stress from proximity to lights or of being asked to produce without all the conditions being right, not 100% sure on it, but it is not of much concern compared to having no bud.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Dec 13, 2012)

darkdestruction420 said:


> You should get a meter and test your ph, you dont ph the water you use right now? or am i misunderstanding. If your ph is not in range it really limits the plants ability to uptake nutes and such.What is your temps at?


Did I miss what range of CFM you are using for exhausting your hot air out and what size is grow area and size of intake for fresh air? Sounds like a heat issue with above mentioned lighting issue. IMHO Me thinks you have a compounding problem with your flowering.

aroma therapeutically yours,
DangSwag


----------



## ^Slanty (Dec 13, 2012)

You are doing hydro but don't check your PH? That is your biggest issue! Without having the PH in the proper range for the plant to be able to absorb the nutes out of the water, you are basically starving your plant. Hard to develop buds when it doesn't have any food to do so!


----------



## blacksun (Dec 14, 2012)

You guys must be really high heheh.

It's been two and a half years since this thread and his last post on 07-27-2010.



I'm pretty sure he either figured it out or gave up by now.


----------



## cosmoridez (Dec 14, 2012)

lol black good eye.


----------



## DANKSWAG (Apr 7, 2013)

blacksun said:


> You guys must be really high heheh.
> 
> It's been two and a half years since this thread and his last post on 07-27-2010.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he either figured it out or gave up by now.



WOW... LOL
Good catch, here I am seeing latest post and responding... duh pay attention to details...


----------

